# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  Apache2. Домашняя папка с NTFS раздела.

## NaZg

Приветствую почтенное собрание.
Вопрос по настроке Apache2.
У меня на ноуте 2 системы win7 и Ubuntu 10
И там и там подняты l.a.m.p.
Возникло желание не тескать файлы туда-сюда, а сделать их доступными обоим комплексам

собственно поднял апач на убунте, создал сайт в sites-aviable
указываю DocumentRoot прямоым образом /media/.... - 403-я ошибка
если сделать линк в /var/www/site (предварительно указав в conf-файле каталог), то путой листинг файлов

как решить задачу?
заранее благодарю

----------


## Linjan

Можно попробовать несколько вариантов:
1. монтировать раздел не в /media, а вручную через:
sudo mount /dev/xdxx (ищите свой раздел в /dev/disk) -t ntfs-3g /mnt/win7
предварительно создав там папку: sudo mkdir /mnt/win7
если заработает - добавьте строку в /etc/fstab

2. делаем "линк" при помощи Alias
в конфигурации апача указываем: 

Alias / /mnt/win7
        <Directory /mnt/win7>
                Allow from all
        </Directory>

3. делаем железный линк:
mount --bind /mnt/win7 /var/www/

Пожалуйста, помните про права на папки - в них скрывается 50% проблем.

----------

